# Canon 24-70mm f/2.8 II Shipping Date?



## infared (Jun 9, 2012)

Has anyone heard any new information for possible ship dates for the new lens??? I have not heard anything lately and was wondering if the ship date is still in July sometime for the USA?


----------



## atomicpunk (Jun 12, 2012)

I can not believe how long it has taken to get this lens out. 

The BG-E11 grip is another example of botched product delivery. As is the GP-E2 GPS unit. Seriously, how hard is it to get a simple product like the GPS aligned with delivery dates on the 5D3? The shareholders should revolt. 

Canon has some real issues with production.


----------



## Jettatore (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.scoop.co.nz/stories/BU1104/S00088/canon-outlines-impact-of-japanese-earthquake-and-tsunami.htm


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jun 12, 2012)

Jettatore said:


> http://www.scoop.co.nz/stories/BU1104/S00088/canon-outlines-impact-of-japanese-earthquake-and-tsunami.htm



1) A year+ should be enough time to move the production of items such as grips & GPS units elsewhere. Surely there are Chinese factories that can make grips.

2) If Canon is having problems supplying announced items, it might be wise avoid compounding the problem by announcing more items it might be unable to supply, say the EF 40mm f/2.8 STM & EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM.


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Jun 13, 2012)

In the end of this WebTV interview, http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/webb-tv-canon-eos-650d.htm, with Roel Lammers (Product Business Developer at Canon Svenska AB) he receives a question regarding then delivery of the 1 DX and 24-70/2.8L II will start. The 1 DX will start shipping in small quantities in the middle of this month, and the 24-70/2.8L II in small quantities in the middle of July...

But what do you think, fill in your thoughts on: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=6888.0.


----------



## pwp (Jun 13, 2012)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> Surely there are Chinese factories that can make grips...



There sure are, and available right now for $98 on eBay...
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PRE-ORDER-Pixel-BG-E11-Alternative-Battery-Grip-Canon-EOS-5D-III-Free-Ship-/140755377672?pt=US_Camera_Battery_Grips&hash=item20c5ac9e08

PW


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

pwp said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > Surely there are Chinese factories that can make grips...
> ...



Lol


----------

